

Spy cable revealed: how telecoms firm worked with GCHQ - secfirstmd
http://www.channel4.com/news/spy-cable-revealed-how-telecoms-firm-worked-with-gchq

======
junto
I remember seeing a really interesting map of the UK as part of the Guardian
Snowden files that showed all of the cable tap points (mostly where the cables
hit the coast line, notably ones in Cornwall and Wales) with their code names.
Does anyone else remember this? can anyone share a link to it?

